
Inside Silicon Valley’s Secretive, Orgiastic Dark Side - scarmig
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/01/brotopia-silicon-valley-secretive-orgiastic-inner-sanctum?
======
scarmig
Bouncing around my Facebook feed... am I naive if I think this is just media
titillation?

I'm sure there are parties thrown by rich VCs that end in sex being had, just
like there are parties thrown by Oakland artists that end in orgies. But I'm
suspicious this "rich VCs start a sex party network to take advantage of women
entrepreneurs and force them to have sex for money" is a real thing.

I'm open to being convinced otherwise, though, especially if someone has real
life knowledge of this. Even if they comment anonymously.

------
detaro
duplicate from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16051603)

